#ubuntu-bd 2010-12-19
<Tanvir> Hello Ekushey, good evening. :)
<Ekushey> hi
<Tanvir> I see CyberKing has quit, so I'm in. That bot was bugging me a lot.
<Ekushey> lol
<Ekushey> yeah the shell is down
<Ekushey> will be up soon
<Ekushey> haha
<Tanvir> Well, I have to get out of here again I think.
<Ekushey> will remove the security module, no problem
<Tanvir> Okay. Thanks!
<Ekushey> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2013-12-10
<codeur> abhra, কেমন আছেন?
<codeur> hello abhra 
<abhra> hello codeur
<codeur> কেমন আছেন?
<abhra> কেমন আছেন?
<codeur> হাহাহা
<abhra> আমি ভালোই
<codeur> আমিও
<abhra> ;-)
<codeur> আপনি কি কলকাতায় থাকেন?
<abhra> হ্যা
<abhra> আপনি?
<codeur> আমি সিলেটে থাকি
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-12
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<u-la-la> Greetings! Kilos
<Kilos> u-la-la hi
<u-la-la> evening
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> u-la-la coffee on
 * u-la-la flips the salt-timer
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> u-la-la ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-13
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Hello every one & Kilos-  :)
<Kilos-> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hey Kilos  :)
<pavlushka> hey zaki :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka :) 
<Kilos> hi zaki pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> when you guys going to grow this channel
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> Welcome Tuhin :)
<Tuhin> hi
<Kilos> hi Tuhin 
<u-la-la> Hello Tuhin
<Tuhin> hello
<Tuhin> how r u all
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Tuhin> hm i am living my life... not the same all the time
<Tuhin> did u reunite with ur family Kilos 
<Kilos> yes was wonderful
<Kilos> 3 months wasnt enough
<Tuhin> why didnt u stay?
<Kilos> not that easy
<Kilos> i had a heart attack and didnt have medical insurance so we in major debt
<Kilos> we even started a gofundme page
<Kilos> well my daughter did
<Tuhin> hm
<Kilos> pavlushka knows the whole story
<Kilos> but the time with my girls was heaven on earth
<pavlushka> We are good Tuhin , but adding you is better :)
<Tuhin> hm
<Tuhin> r u applying for citizenship? ithink it will be easy for u
<Kilos> they want lots of money in one of their banks before they even consider it Tuhin  but we are looking for workarounds
<Kilos> night guys i need to go sleep
<Kilos> keep well
<pavlushka> night guys
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-14
<pavlushka> Hello ahoneybun  :)
<pavlushka> looks like the only non-bots are us :)
<ahoneybun> mm?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-15
<Kilos> o/
<RemonShai> hi guys...
<pavlushka> Hello Everyone:)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<zaki> hi Kilos pavlushka
<zaki> my laptop power adapter died yesterday . 
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: So you got a match
<pavlushka> with my laptop power adapter, the dead one
<pavlushka> zaki: :p
<zaki> he he
<zaki> I bought a new one today.
<pavlushka> he he
<Kilos> hi  zaki 
<zaki> hi Kilos
<pavlushka> Hey Nahiyan !
<Nahiyan> Hey
<Nahiyan> What's up?
<Nahiyan> happy victory day
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: Same to you :)
<Nahiyan> :d
<Nahiyan> Dhakai eto jet jatche
<Nahiyan> Well
<Nahiyan> Kalke jatchilo
<pavlushka> Oh I forgot, I need to go to the parade early in the morning.
<Nahiyan> you can go to the parade?
<zaki> to see
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: yes, why? you cant?
<Nahiyan> damn I didn't know that!!
<Nahiyan> I thought not many could due to BTV
<Nahiyan> I mean, BTV showed the PM and others there
<Nahiyan> looked like it'd be restricted
<Nahiyan> Dekhi kalke moja hobe
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: nope
<Nahiyan> great! :D
<pavlushka> and yes, it is fun :)
<Nahiyan> Ektu halka problem ache amar...
<Nahiyan> porshodin amar ekta olympiad
<Nahiyan> BD Physics Olympiad 2016
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: that's no actually a problem
<Nahiyan> hmm
<Nahiyan> then
<Nahiyan> porshodiner porer din I have an exam on math
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: the point is not taking the Olympiad as an Exam :p
<Nahiyan> Aaaah
<Nahiyan> :D
<Nahiyan> competition onik tough hobe
<Nahiyan> there are like
<Nahiyan> 300 Notre Dame students participating xD
<Nahiyan> maybe 150
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: So? what? still its an Olympiad :p
<Nahiyan> :) yea
<Nahiyan> Ok parade
<Nahiyan> Dekhi Jamuna or Bashundhara khola thakbe naki
<pavlushka> Good luck
<pavlushka> night night :)
<zaki> good night
<Kilos> night
<Kilos> sleep well
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-16
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: been there? in the parade?
<pavlushka> Hello everyone & Kilos :)
<pavlushka> welcome zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-17
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi zk
<Kilos> zaki 
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> how are u doing?
<Kilos> ok ty zkand you
<Kilos> ai!
<zaki> uhh
<zaki> I'm fine. 
<Kilos> ok ty zaki , and you
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> he he
<zaki> It's oky :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-18
<pavlushka> Hello & welcome everyone :)
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Welcome abhra :)
<pavlushka> abhra: how is it going?
<pavlushka> abhra: update, our bot is now u-la-la , it logins with me and quits with me :)
<u-la-la> Hello abhra :)
<abhra> helllo u-la-la 
<abhra> good work pavlushka 
<abhra> doing fine till now
<pavlushka> abhra: it only understands dictionary spelled words mostly :)
<pavlushka> hello u-la-la 
<abhra> ok
<abhra> good morning u-la-la 
<pavlushka> abhra: sorry and may be its like this :) "u-la-la hello"
<pavlushka> u-la-la: hello
<u-la-la> howsit
<abhra> u-la-la, good morning
<u-la-la> evening
<pavlushka> everything has to be preceded by u-la-la to make it recognizable to the bot, man! who will remind me when I forget :(
<pavlushka> abhra: and it borrowed the coffee pots from QA, lol
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la washes some mugs
<abhra> i am here. nothing to worry. এবার মনে হচ্ছে ব্রাক্ষী শাক খাওয়া শুরু করতে হবে
<abhra> u-la-la, coffee?
<u-la-la> abhra: *blink*
<pavlushka> u-la-la: help
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I can help you with: administrative functions, bot accounts and permissions, debugging me, looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<u-la-la> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<pavlushka> abhra: do a "u-la-la coffee please"
<abhra> u-la-la, coffee please
<u-la-la> abhra: Alrighty
<abhra> :)
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for pavlushka and abhra!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
<abhra> u-la-la, ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
<pavlushka> abhra:  ব্রাক্ষী শাক কি? এই মুহূর্তে অভিধান টাই খুঁজে পাচ্ছিনা, হা হা হা :)
<pavlushka> স্মৃতি শক্তিবর্ধক কিছু?
<abhra> one form of green leafy vegetable which is used to increase remembrance 
<pavlushka> abhra: এটা মনে রাখার জন্যেও অামাকে ব্রাহ্মী শাক খেতে হবে :)
<abhra> ;)
<pavlushka> oh, I didn't noticed that u-la-la is time aware, lol
<pavlushka> u-la-la: Good afternoon
<u-la-la> hoezit
<pavlushka> u-la-la: good afternoon
<u-la-la> morning
<pavlushka> u-la-la: good morning
<u-la-la> evening
<pavlushka> oh my, I dont know what it is saying, ভাঙ খেয়েছে হয়তো
<pavlushka> brb
<abhra> ;)
<abhra> u-la-la, how are you?
<u-la-la> abhra: I already know stuff about how
<abhra> :)
<abhra> u-la-la, ok
<u-la-la> abhra: Excuse me?
<abhra> u-la-la, ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ok
<u-la-la> :)
<Kilos> u-la-la coffee on
 * u-la-la washes some mugs
<Kilos> pavlushka coffee time
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee please
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Okay
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for Kilos and pavlushka!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
<Kilos> ubuntulog gracias
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> where the bot went
<Kilos> hi zaki arent you supposed to be sleeping
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> and pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hey zaki , whassup/
<zaki> exam next day. 
<zaki> 2nd semister final. 
<Kilos> u-la-la gracias
<u-la-la> ¡de nada!
<Kilos> good luck zaki 
<zaki> Kilos: just had dinner. I will sleep after 2 hour may be. 
<Kilos> pavlushka did you find out whats up with that drve
<Kilos> drive
<zaki> what drive
<zaki> ?
<Kilos> he has one he cant see
<Kilos> testdisk could fix it 
<Kilos> if you want to save the data you can use testdisk foremost and scalpel
<zaki> oh
<Kilos> those are the tools data rewcovery people use
<Kilos> oh my
#ubuntu-bd 2017-12-11
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai ki khobor kamon asen 
<pavlushka> valo
<pavlushka> walrider: apnar ki khobor?
<walrider> pavlushka: al hamdulillah im fien 
<walrider> fine*
<pavlushka> walrider: tarpor ki choltese?
<walrider> kisui chole na bhai sob bondo XD
<pavlushka> walrider: ken? mikrotik er ki hoilo, ami ekta img namaisi mikrotik theke, vm chalai r web browser e giya conf kori, koi register korte to bole na.
<walrider> course completed 
<walrider> mikrotik + cisco 
<pavlushka> walrider: congrats!
<pavlushka> walrider: cisco'r official course CCNA, zaki kortese
<walrider> tpb te mikrotik 6.0 er img ase cracked bt 
<pavlushka> walrider: crack kora lageni, ami to emni emni chalaitesi
<walrider> that one is a backup file of installed mikrotik system which taken from a virtual machine niBBa
<walrider> oitai to bollam bhai PRE CRACKED
<walrider> layer 6 certificate craske d
<walrider> cracker
<walrider> cracked
<pavlushka> walrider: are ami to mikrotik er website theke namaisi
<pavlushka> walrider: ok, L6 certificate na
<walrider> 23 hours 60 sec time dibe install korar por 
<walrider> ei time er moddhe apnake lisence kine install korte hobe signup kore 
<pavlushka> walrider: hmm, ar cisco?
<walrider> time sesh hole system will be exterminated 
<walrider> have less knowledge of cisco lisencing 
<walrider> sorry abouoioit that 
<walrider> :S
<walrider> fupato bhai ke pc niye dilam ajke 
<walrider> 45k porse i5 7th gen 
<walrider> ram er dam mostly expensive atm 
<walrider> 8GB ram ddr4 is within 7000-8000 which was unexpected with an amount of angry 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-12-15
<Brainstorm> ❗ DEPREM UYARISI / EARTHQUAKE WARNING for Turkey (Twitter reports) Rainbow tavish Autoclesis Anastasius OverCoder Spec echoline res bazhang Nahiyan Guess59061 contingo Nicho1as LjL-Alps nyo `Tim robopal quup twomoon men lucky ##rhetoric imaginary odites starsailor koowgnojeel romare LjL-Laplet LjL baobao etotheipi RightReasonRhyme enchi TovaUnburdened harrr RemonShai
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-11
<pavlushka> Kilos:  o/
<Kilos> pavlushka  o/
<pavlushka> Kilos: had ur breakfast?
<Kilos> having toast now
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> earthquake!
 * pavlushka feels when he munches toast
<Kilos> struggling here with power cuts and no internet
<Kilos> 2 days no power
<pavlushka> Kilos: me struggled that 2 days ago
<Kilos> maintenance here doesnt exist anymore
<Kilos> the world is falling apart 
<pavlushka> aww
<pavlushka> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty pavlushka  internet very bad
<Kilos> worse than 2g
<Kilos> and not even stable
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-12
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
 * pavlushka will run for groceries in a minute
<pavlushka> zaki: been a while
 * pavlushka will be back in 20
<zaki> pavlushka, I was at Sitakund this wk 
<pavlushka> zaki: wow
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-14
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: what's on dinner?
<zaki> pavlushka, vegetables :D
<pavlushka> zaki: wow! and fish?
<zaki> I was in Rangamati last two days, attending a wedding 
<zaki> pavlushka, no fish today , only vegetables. :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: good
<zaki> pavlushka, how about your last project 
<zaki> sage math
<pavlushka> zaki: its done but failed to upload the torrent, so I uploaded the binaries to google drive, it's for arms, remind you 
<zaki> oh
<zaki> for RPI ?
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-15
<pavlushka> zaki: enjoying synergy server playing
<zaki> !!
<pavlushka> zaki: it make your keyboard and mouse to be switched between different machines seamlessly
<pavlushka> zaki: you just have to run synergy on a single host as server and all other machines will connect to it as client and then your host machine's mouse and keyboard can be shared between all the machines
<pavlushka> ofcourse all other machine need to run synergy in client mode to connect to the host server
<pavlushka> so you are saving a keyboard and mouse pair for every other machine and also the hassle of switching keyboard and mouse
<pavlushka> amusing isn't it?
<zaki> pavlushka, great 
<zaki> আমার কখন লাগবে হয়ত। 
<zaki> pavlushka, so how do you select another machine while working on one.
<pavlushka> zaki: that's the most interesting part, the host server will give you option to setup the monitors like multiple cctv camera pattern as a diagram
<zaki> Interesting . 
<pavlushka> zaki: like for 3 machines you can setup a 1 by three matrix like setup on the diagram and each element of the matrix will be defined by the respected ip of that machine
<pavlushka> I meant 1x3 like x y z
<zaki> pavlushka, got it 
<pavlushka> for 4 machines you can setup like 2x2 pattern, every entry will have that machines ip defined
<pavlushka> zaki: and then just by moving the mouse in between will switch the mouse&keyboard control directionwise of that pattern
<pavlushka> zaki: just imagine the extended 2nd monitor case for one machine, an extended version of that
<pavlushka> for multiple machines
<zaki> pavlushka, yes I was thinking that :D
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-16
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: So what's up?
<zaki> pavlushka, not much. 
<pavlushka> zaki: I asked somebody to run "journalctl -xe" for his problem
<zaki> pavlushka, then?
<pavlushka> zaki: he replied after a week that he ran "journalctl xe" but he didn't understand that
<pavlushka> zaki: if you ran journalctl -xe after a week, you do not suppose to understand that :p
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> pavlushka, what was his issue one week before :P 
<pavlushka> phpmyadmin issue
<pavlushka> night night
